# Homemade Creations >  How To Build Scissor Lift In a New Method - Explanation Video

## diyfixman

Hello my friends! In the next video I will show you my unique way of building a scissor lift mechanism. As you'll probably see in the video, I actually built the elevator body pretty standard, like many lifts are built today. But what I really want to show you is my unique way of moving the elevator up and down. I'm almost sure I'm the first to use this route. I'd love to see what you think and what you would do differently. Tell me in the comments.

----------

baja (Mar 21, 2020),

dubbby (Mar 20, 2020),

Jon (Mar 20, 2020),

oldtinker (Mar 30, 2020),

verticalmurph (Mar 21, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks diyfixman! We've added your Scissor Lift to our Jacks and Lifts category,
as well as to your builder page: diyfixman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Scissor Lift
 by diyfixman

tags:
hoist, lifting

----------

diyfixman (Mar 20, 2020),

llh49 (Mar 20, 2020)

----------


## diyfixman

thank you men

----------


## iamrsr

You did very well

----------

